# keeping a cycle with snails?



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

I have heard that you can keep a cycle with shrimp,but what about snails? I was thinking about starting up my little 5 gallon for some pond snails. I want to breed them for fun, i'm weird like that  .


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

well any source of ammonia can keep a tank a cycled. There is a small market for pond snails, you can sell them as feeders to people with assassin snails or puffers to feed.


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Be careful with what you say about "breeding" those pond snails in a small tank... I had an outbreak of them in my 46 gallon and I saw little babies everywhere haha. Even though they were all over, they were so tiny and actually helped to keep the algae at bay...


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

i thought about buying a pea puffer,but i only do about 10 percent of the things i think to do.... i might give them away or sell them. I saw the baby pond snails for sell for 50 cents a pop,huge rip off but people want them.
If i cant find any way to get rid of them i dont know what i will do with them...... Would they make a good fertilizer?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I think you could sell them $1 a dozen on aquabid with buyer paying shipping.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

Hmm, how big do they get again?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I think I had a few the size of my thumbnail. Usually when they got about 1/4" I'd squish them and give them to my cichlids. I think these should be easy to breed. They just seem to appear when a tank is overfed.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

Yep,they are like little warning systems. Telling you when you are over feeding.


----------

